# Advanced Archery DVD ?



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Could someone please recommend some newer versions of advanced archery information (in DVD form). I know the fundamentals of archery hasn't changed much over the years but the equipment has. Most all the DVDs I see were made years ago. 

Thanks,


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Lookup archery learning center Video George has it going on in that show


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks,

trinibob


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

No problem I just purchased Dave Cousins and lieam grim woods video And pound for pound george's 2 videos wins


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

trinibob said:


> No problem I just purchased Dave Cousins and lieam grim woods video And pound for pound george's 2 videos wins


I'm having trouble with the ALC web site. I will keep trying.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> I'm having trouble with the ALC web site. I will keep trying.


You can also get it from Lancaster Archery Supply


----------

